# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Homemade bộ gá đông hồ so.

## mpvmanh

Do không có đủ money để mua bộ đồ gá đông hồ so,thì thôi ta chế.

Đế được lấy từ trục X máy tiện mini.






Làm khuôn gỗ,nấu nhôm rồi tự đúc.



Thế là xong,chuẩn khỏi phải chinh.

----------

anhcos, Boyred2000

----------


## Lenamhai

Đúng là diy. Nhưng diy kiểu này e rằng chỉ có nhà giàu mới giám lấy linh kiện máy tiện ra chế thôi hehe.
Mpvmanh đúc nhôm hay quá. Hay làm một bài hướng dẫn cách đúc nhôm để ae học hỏi nhé. Nhà mình nhôm phôi thì nhiêfu nhưng chưa làm được lò đúc

----------


## writewin

đúng đấy anh, em cũng đúc nhôm nhiều rồi mà ko đúc dc đẹp như anh, anh làm 1 bài hướng dẩn cho anh em học hỏi với ah

----------

